# Navy SARCs



## Devildoc (Apr 12, 2022)

The last thread I saw about SARCs (Special Amphibious Reconnaissance Corpsmen) was in 2020 in this thread (Navy Sarc), so time for an update.

I know Master Chief Mark Boyle, currently the HMFIC of all of recon and MARSOC navy medical providers.  He and I talked last week; we're working on some collaborative training and education.  He said the community has 3 SARCS, and SARC is no longer an option/NEC/enlistment contract.  The community is going all-in for SOIDCs (Special Operations Independent Duty Corpsmen), which is a few courses more than SARC.  Also, unlike tradition, now you can enlist with the contract (similar to SEAL contract or 18X), whereas before most SARCs and SOIDCs were corpsmen who served with the Marines and put in their package to go to recon.

So if anyone is interested in pursuing special operations medicine for the Navy, let me know and I can put you in touch with their SMEs.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 12, 2022)

Excellent work, Doc….


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 12, 2022)

I went to SFMS/SOIDC with Chief Boyle.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 12, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> I went to SFMS/SOIDC with Chief Boyle.



Wow, small world.  He's a hoot.  I will text him and say "hey, have a quick, general question at your convenience, let me know if email or text is good" then get a phone call (usually) within 2 minutes and we end up talking for 45 minutes.

As an aside, the things he is doing with the rest of the FMF corpsman community is very forward-thinking and will end up redesigning the standard FMF corpsman into a more advanced medical and tactical provider.  It's exciting to see the community moving forward.


----------

